# Anyone tried official builds CM7.2 on D2G?



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a stable build of CM7.2 for DROID2 World Edition, which I assume is the same as Droid 2 Global, dated 2012-06-15 here (cm-7.2.0-droid2we.zip). 
I flashed it after a full factory reset, but I only get stuck at the red M logo.
There are also newer nightlies, actively developed, here.

Anyone had any luck with any of them?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

.... Official builds have always been based off froyo. Said it many times.


----------



## eMWu (Jul 12, 2011)

Right, sorry. So that explains why it won't flash after 608 SBF.
Back to looking for a ROM I can stay with then.


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

as long as you haven't taken 4.5.629 update you can flash back to 2.4.33

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddevon35 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am stuck on the M screen as well. I made a backup in CWM, but I can't get to CWM recovery. I can only get to the stock Android recovery which doesn't recognize the CWM backup. My D2G isn't seen by my computer so I haven't been able to flash. Any suggestions?


----------

